# خطوط الإنتاج الأوتوماتيكية والمكنات ذات التحكم المبرمج



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

​ 
يشتمل مصطلح "خط الانتاج الاتوماتيكي " على مجمل المعدات التكنولوجية التي تركب حسب تسلسل العملية التكنولوجية لتشغيل القطعة وتوصل هذه المعدات بوسيلة اتوماتيكية ، ويزود الخط بتجهيزات التحميل والتفريغ ، وبنظام واحد او عدة انظمة للتحكم متبادلة الارتباط .

*وخط الانتاج المؤتمت* هو مجمل المعدات التكنولوجية التي تركب حسب تسلسل العملية التكنولوجية لتشغيل القطعة ، ويزود الخط بوسائل نقل ميكانيكية وبتجهيزات ميكانيكية للتحميل والتفريغ ، يقوم العمال بخدمتها . ونظام الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية هو مجمل الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ، التي تركب حسب تسلسل العملية التكنولوجية لتشغيل القطعة ، ويزود هذا النظام بأحزمة نقل اوتوماتيكية وبأجهزة تجميع اوتوماتيكية للأغفال ، وطذلك يزود بأنظمة للتحكم متبادلة الارتباط .

و*الخط الاوتوماتيكي القايل لإعادة المعايرة *، هو الخط الاوتوماتيكي ( نظام الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ) الذي يمكن إعادة معايرته عند تبديل موضوع الانتاج ، وذلك لتشغيل القطع الجديدية من النمط المشابه .

و*الخط الاوتوماتيكي للتشغيل الجماعي ، والقابل لإعادة المعايرة* ، هو الخط الاوتوماتيكي ( مجموعة الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ) المخصص لتشغيل مجموعة من القطع من نفس الصنف من حيث أبعادها وتكنولوجية تصنيعها ، وذلك في آن واجد أو بالتتابع .


و*الخط الاوتوماتيكي القابل لإعادة المعايرة الذي له نطاق واسع للتشغيل *، هو الخط الاوتوماتيكي ( مجموعة الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ) المخصص لتشغيل مجموعة من القطع الكبيرة الحجم المعروفة العدد مسبقا .


وإن مصطلح "*مجموعة المعدات* "، يطلق على طاقم المعدات التي تدخل ضمن تركيب الخط المؤتمت والأوتوماتيكي أو مجموعة الخطوط .

والخطوط الاوتوماتيكية المؤلفة من المكنات المتعددة الأجهزة تستخدم بشكل رئيسي لتشغيل القطع الكبيرة ( مثل كتلة الإسطوانات ، ورأس الاسطوانات ، وأجسام علب المسننات وعلبة المحرك وهكذا ) .


وهنالك *الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية الشاملة* ، والتي تشمل جميع عمليات التشغيل الميكانيكي وغيرها من العمليات التكنولوجية , مثل المصنع الاوتوماتيكي لانتاج كباسات المحرك ، حيث يتم تنفيذ جميع العمليات بدون اشتراك العامل بدءا من عمليات صهر سبائك الالمنيوم ، حتى تغليف طاقم الكباسات ، والورشات الاوتوماتيكية لانتاج المحامل الكروية ومحامل الاسطوانات المستدقة ومحامل أعمدة المرفق ، والخطوط الاوتوماتيكية المخصصة لتصنيع العجلات المسننة والمحاريث ..... إلخ . ولتصنيع قطعة معينة يتم في نمط الانتاج بالجملة احداث الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية من المكنات ذات الاجهزة المتعددة .


وبهدف استخدام الاتمتة والمكننة الشاملتين بشكل واسع ليس فقط في الانتاج بالجملة ، وانما في الانتاج المتتالي ، يتم احداث خطوط اتوماتيكية يمكن بسرعة إعادة ضبطها ، وتزود بالمكنات التي تسمح بإمكانية إعادة المعايرة لإنتاج أجزاء من نفس الصنف ولكن ذات أبعاد أخرى ، وهذه هي مكنات اتوماتيكية للخراطة والتجليخ وقطع الاسنان وغيرها من المكنات الاوتوماتيكية التي يمكن استعمالها في الانتاج العادي غير الاوتوماتيكي ، وكذلك يمكن ادخالها في الخطوط الانتاجية .


ولتصنيع اكثر الأجزاء انتشارا في الانتاج بالجملة أو الانتاج المتتالي بكميات كبيرة جدا ( الأعمدة والمسننات والجلب والحواف المشفهة وغير ذلك ) لابد من الزيادة الكبيرة في انتاج الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية من المعدات النموذجية التي يمكن إعادة ضبطها بسهولة ، وكذلك احداث الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ذات التحكم الالكتروني ، بما في ذلك الخطوط التي يقوم بخدمتها الروبوت الصناعي ,.




​

*المكنات ( آلات التشغيل ) ذات التحكم العددي المبرمج*


يعتبر أكثر من 70% من منتجات صناعة بناء المكنات ( آلات التشغيل ) يتم انتاجها في ظروف الانتاج المتتالي بكميات متوسطة وقليلة ، وإن التحكم المبرمج لمكنات قطع المعادن يعتببر واسطة فعالة لأتمتتة الانتاج في هذه الظروف .


ففي آلات التشغيل ذات التحكم العددي المبرمج ، يجري التحكم بأجزائها العاملة اوتوماتيكيا حسب البرنامج المعطى مسبقا ، دون اشتراك مباشر من العامل .التحكم العددي المبرمج هو ذلك التحكم الذي يؤمن العمل الاوتوماتيكي لآليات آلة التشغيل حسب برنامج تعاد معايرته بسهولة ، وتعمل المكنة الاوتوماتيكية حسب البرنامج المعطى عن طريق الكامات ودلائل التشغيل ، وتعتبر عملية إعادة المعايرة للمكنات الاوتوماتيكية والناسخة ، بقصد تصنيع قطع من نوع آخر ، عملية معقدة ، ولذا فمن المفيد استخدام هذه المكنات في الانتاج بالجملة وفي الانتاج المتتالي بكميات كبيرة . 


إن الاختلاف المبدئي للمكنة ذات التحكم العددي المبرمج عن آلة التشغيل ( المكنة ) الاوتوماتيكية العادية ينحصر في إعطاء برنامج التشغيل للقطعة بيغة رياضية ( عددية ) على حامل خاص للبرنامج ( الشريط المثقب أو الشريط المغناطيسي ) ، ومن هنا تأتي التسمية " التحكم العددي " . 

يمكن حسب البرنامج المعطى القيام بالتحكم عن طريق ضبط معيرة اتجاه وسرعة تحريك الاجزاء المنفذة للمكنة ، وعن طريق دورة عمل المكنة ، وتبديل أداة القطع ، وهكذا .

وتبعاً لكمية التحركات الواجب التحكم بها ، تميز الانظمة بأنها ذات احداثيين أو ثلاث أو أربع إحداثيات ، وهكذا ( مثل التحرك على طول المحاور الاحداثية X,T,Z والدوران حول المحاور .. إلخ ) .

إن الاحداثي الذي يعمل فقط عند انعدام الحركة بالإحداثيات الأخرى يدعى بنصف الاحداثي ، فمثلا ، يقال بأن منظومة ما تحتوي على 2.5 احداثي ، إذا كان بالإمكان تنفيذ الحركات على المحورين X ,Y في آن واحد ، أما على المحور Z فإنه يمكن تنفيذ الحركة فقط عند انعدامها على المحورين الآخرين X,Y .

وكذلك يمكن ان تستخدم مختلف أنواع التحكم التكيفي على المكنات ذات التحكم العددي ، بحيث يتم ضمان القيمة المثلى لبارامتر واحد أو عدة بارامترات ( مركبة قوة القطع ، درجة حرارة أداة القطع أو القطعة ، نعومة السطح المشغل ، الانظمة المفضلة للقطع ، مستوى الضجيج ، والاهتزازات .. الخ . ) .

والميزة الهامة لأتمتتة عملية التشغيل على مكنات قطع المعادن بمساعدة تجهيزات التحم المبرمج ، هي محافظة المكنة ( آلة التشغيل ) على شمولية الأغراض بشكل واسع ، وهذا يعطي إمكانية إجراء التشغيل على هذه المكنات لمختلف أنواع القطع التي مكن تشغيلها على المكنات شاملة الأغراض من هذا النوع .

ويسمح التحكم المبرمج بأتمتة عملية التشغيل ، واختصار زمن معايرة المكنة ، حيث تؤول معايرتها إلى تركيب الأداة والغفل ( القطعة المشغولة ) والبرنامج على آلة التشغيل . ويسمح بتنظيم خدمة عدة مكنات من قبل عامل واحد في الانتاج المتتالي لكميات متوسطة وقليلة ، ورفع انتاجية العمل والمستوى الثقافي للانتاج وجودة القطع المشغلة .

إن القضية الأساسية للاستثمار الأمثل لمكنات القطع المبرمجة هي تأمين التشغيل بدون تلكؤ ولفترة طويلة على مكنات قطع المعادن ذات التحكم العددي المبرمج حسب الانتاجية المعطاة والدقة المطلوبة ونعومة السطح المشغل ، مع الحد الأدنى من نفقات استثمار المكنات . 



المصــــــدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=99

:31:​


----------



## شريف شيكو (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا:3::1::77::63::14::2::12:


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (22 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## شفانو (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اينودمي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks


----------

